# Break It Up!



## oldsman (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm just curious how others go about breaking up their smoke?I usually use my fingers but this stuff off my plant is real sticky and would think alot of the crystals would end up on my fingers instead of in my pipe or joint.So how does everyone else do it?


----------



## Hick (Aug 16, 2009)

I like a set of small, sharp scissors.. ....just don't run wif' em.. :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2009)

sharp scissors


----------



## oldsman (Aug 17, 2009)

I am not allowed to have sharp objects,crayons or sugar.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

oldsman said:
			
		

> I am not allowed to have sharp objects,crayons or sugar.




Well I guess you are back using your fingers then.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## oldsman (Aug 17, 2009)

:stoned: :smoke1:


----------



## meds4me (Aug 17, 2009)

grinders found at your local shop.....


----------



## ishnish (Aug 17, 2009)

i use my hands and scissors...
going to use a non-coated rubber glove next time though,  wasted some good finger hash...


----------

